# Sylvie's first snowfall



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it didn't really stick so she hasn't gotten to experience that yet, but it was still amusing watching her trying to attack the flakes as they fell, lol


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

thats adorable!!! she's like "ahhh what the crap is this stuff!?" 

my german shepherd is 2 and she's still like that. She'll stand out in the snow and bark at it and try to catch it. she also likes to jump head first in the snow drifts


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember my dogs first snow. They went crazy.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sylvie is so adorable!!!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

she's my little goofball ^_^ I really hope we get some snow that actually sticks just so I can see what she does, lol


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Fawn great danes look really cool in the snow. The fawn against the white.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So adorable! I love the way she hops to one side like she's trying to avoid being snowed one.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my dog was scared of snow XD when he first saw it. now he rolls all over it and runs everywhere ^-^


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think she's part bunny rabbit, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She's sooooo adorable, I just wanna pick her up and huggle her!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

haha!! Aww!! Every winter was my dog's first snowfall! He got so excited every time!!


----------

